# iskolába, munkába, bankba ... menni (névelővel vagy anélkül)



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Milyen, vagy inkább mikor melyik válasz helyes szerintetetek arra a kérdésre, hogy "Hova ment a fiad?", esetleg "Hol van a fiad?"?

- A fiam elment az iskolába/az üzletbe/a munkába/a bankba. 
- A fiam elment iskolába/üzletbe/munkába/bankba. 

- A fiam az iskolába/az üzletbe/a munkába/a bankba ment.
- A fiam iskolába/üzletbe/munkába/bankba ment.

A kérdésem tulajdonképpen az, hogy létezik-e szabály vagy magyarázat arra, hogy mikor kell/lehet elhagyni a határozott névelőt ilyen és hasonló esetekben. A kérdés feltevésére az inspirált, hogy hasonló probléma/dilemma létezik más nyelvekben is (pl. az olaszban), amelyekben néha csak az egyik megoldás elfogadható (csak névelővel vagy csak anélkül). Nekem úgy tűnik, hogy a magyarban mind a kettő ... (kontextustól és esetleg szórendtől is függően).

Előre is kösz és kíváncsi vagyok a véleményeitekre  ...


----------



## Encolpius

Egyszer ezt megkérdeztem egy nagy szakembertől, és ő azt mondta, mindkettő helyes...akkor engemet is idegen nyelv inspirált...
Szerintem a magyarban a névelők használata nem kötött, mint más nyelvekben...ugye még azt is mondhaton: a fiam elment egy iskolába..


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Milyen, vagy inkább mikor melyik válasz helyes szerintetetek arra a kérdésre, hogy "Hova ment a fiad?", esetleg "Hol van a fiad?"?
> 
> - A fiam elment az iskolába/az üzletbe/a munkába/a bankba.
> - A fiam elment iskolába/üzletbe/munkába/bankba.
> 
> - A fiam az iskolába/az üzletbe/a munkába/a bankba ment.
> - A fiam iskolába/üzletbe/munkába/bankba ment.


Ez az én véleményem.


----------



## tomtombp

Encolpius said:


> Szerintem a magyarban a névelők használata nem kötött, mint más nyelvekben...ugye még azt is mondhaton: a fiam elment egy iskolába..


Az teljesen mást jelent mint "az iskolába" és "iskolába", amely esetekben egyértelmű, hogy a saját iskolájába ment tanulni, ahova jár.
"egy iskolába" viszont azt jelenti, hogy délután elment valamelyik iskolába, nem lényeges, hogy melyikbe, pl. focizni a barátaival.


----------



## Encolpius

Nem tudom, hogy csak konkrétan az "a fiam elment üzletbe" nem helyes, vagy az "üzletbe menni" általában. 
- Pali nincs itt? Elment? Hova ment? 
- Üzletbe ment. / Bankba ment. 

én nem mondanám "az üzletbe ment"


----------



## tomtombp

Encolpius said:


> - Pali nincs itt? Elment? Hova ment?
> - Üzletbe ment. / Bankba ment.
> 
> én nem mondanám "az üzletbe ment"



Ebben az esetben szerintem mindkettő helyes, ahogy fent ki is pipáltam.
Viszont "A fiam/Pali elment üzletbe" számomra nem hangzik jól. Nekem nagyon hiányzik az "az".


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Ez az én véleményem.


Az enyém is .


----------



## Olivier0

tomtombp said:


> Az teljesen mást jelent mint "az iskolába" és "iskolába", amely esetekben egyértelmű, hogy a saját iskolájába ment tanulni, ahova jár.


Szerintem is más névelő nélkül, mert akkor olyan nyelvtani egységet alkot az igével, mint pl. "újságot olvas" ahhoz képest, hogy "olvassa az újságot", vagy mint az igekötő+ige.
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Olivier, 

Egyetlen kifogásom van csak a fenti példákkal kapcsolatban:

A fiam a munkába ment. -->Nem használnék névelőt.

Lehetne: a fiam a munkahelyére ment/ a munkahelyén van.

Az eredeti kérdéssel kapcsolatban: a névelő használatának speciális esetei sokkal szerteágazóbbak szerintem a magyarban, mint az olaszban vagy az angolban. A Nyelvművelő kézikönyv pl. 30 oldalon taglalja a speciális (de főbb) eseteket és mégsem találtam (igaz: gyorsolvasással) a fentire magyarázatot. (Hacsak nem tekinthetjük részelő/partitivusi értelműnek a "munkába" szót.)


----------



## Zsanna

Csak, hogy biztos legyen:


Encolpius said:


> Nem tudom, hogy csak konkrétan az "a fiam elment üzletbe" nem helyes - *ez biztos nem*, vagy az "üzletbe menni" általában - *ezzel nincs baj*.


----------



## Akitlosz

A hatéves gyermek szeptembertől iskolába (az intézménybe, mindegy melyikbe) megy, azaz szeptembertől minden reggel elmegy *az* iskolába. (A konkrét földrajzi helyre, épületbe, abba az iskolába, amelyikbe jár.)

Mivel a kérdés konkrét, így ha tudjuk a pontos választ, akkor a válaszunknak is határozottnak kell lennie névelővel.

De ha nem tudjuk, hogy pontosan hol is a fiú, csak úgy általában tudjuk, hogy miért ment el, akkor jó a névelő nélküli változat.

Üzletbe ment, nyilván vásárolni, de ez azt sugallja, hogy nem tudjuk pontosan, hogy melyik üzletben is lehet éppen.

Iskolába ment a gyerek számomra azt jelenti, hogy beíratták iskolába, s nem azt, hogy fizikailag odacammogott az iskolába a nehéz táskájával. Mert akkor az iskolába ment. Szóval én az szerint válaszoln*é*k, hogy tudom-e pontosan, hogy a fiú, ha igen, akkor névelős a válasz, ha csak úgy körülbelülre tudom elmenetelének célját, de a jelenlegi pontos tartózkodási helyét azt nem, akkor névelő nélkül.  Határozott a válaszom, vagy nem az? Még az az névelőt is határozott névelőnek hívják.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz, egyetértek, de


Akitlosz said:


> ...Iskolába ment a gyerek számomra azt jelenti, hogy beíratták iskolába, s nem azt, hogy fizikailag odacammogott az iskolába a nehéz táskájával.


ezzel nem teljesen, ugyanis egy ilyen kezdetű mondat végződhetne úgy is, hogy "..., amikor otthon megtörtént a baj." (Bár másmilyen szórenddel jobb lenne az ellenvetésem: _A gyerek iskolába ment, amikor... - _a lényeg annyiból ugyanaz, hogy az iskola előtt továbbra sincs névelő).
(A beíratták az iskolába eset akkor egyértelmű, ha azt mondjuk: iskolába _jár_ a gyerek.)


----------

